# Here is my advice for all delivery drivers:



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I have read countless threads so far about wanting advice on how to deliver better and how to increase your ratings and tips, so he is my thread for all of you that are looking for advice:

1. Documents: Make sure all of your documents are up to date and do not upload new ones until the date they are needed because Uber will put you on hold until that date they require the documents.

What I mean is if you have a new insurance card then do not upload until the day the old one expires because Uber will not accept it unless you argue like a mad man, so wait until the expiring day and upload the copy and it takes less than a few minutes and they usually verify it and you are on your way.

2. Hygiene is very important people!

I do not know how many times I have been at a restaurant and seen some of you look like Homeless people from a shelter but you your hygiene is lacking!

Wear clean clothes, take a shower daily, wear sneakers or comfortable shoes and not flip flops, keep yourself neat looking!

Restaurants don’t want you to deliver their food while looking like a homeless person and the customer does not want to see someone coming to their home or work place looking like someone that has been panhandling!

So hygiene people!

3. Be professional!

Now some of you will claim that is total nonsense but you need to be professional when doing this!

Be polite when attaining the customer food from the restaurant and say hello, thank you and have a wonderful day!

Now I know there will be times when you want to tell that snotty manager or waitstaff to go and blow a greyhound bus tailpipe while you press the gas on the running engine but save that rage for McDonald’s because they deserve it!

So be professional as much as you can!

4. Invest into equipment like coolers and blankets!

You may not realize but those things matter very much and a hot meal or cold drink or unmelted ice cream will make the customer more happy and less likely to give you a thumbs down and could raise your tips!

So invest into equipment!

5. Communication people!

Contacting the customer and telling them you are at the restaurant waiting for their food and telling them you are on your way and telling them you have arrived with their food and left it at the door goes a long way!

Also greeting them with hello and thank you make the customer less hostile most of the time!

Just a simple hello with a smiley 😃 face does wonders and telling them your eta make the customer happy!

So communication people!

6. Promptness!

Yes people you should be prompt and move quickly not only for the customer but also for yourself so you can earn more money!

The faster you move ( legally ) the more you make and the customer is happier for fast service!

7. Read the damn notes and messages from the customer!

Yes, you need to read the notes because some want you to knock or ring the bell and others just want you to be silent like a ninja in the night and just leave their food at the door, or another specific spot, so read the damn notes and messages!

8. Do not knock or ring the bell unless instructed because most of the time the customer has a dog or sleeping child or spouse and they do not want to be disturbed!

Unless in the notes the safest bet is not to ring the bell or knock on the door!

9. Do not deliver for McDonald’s or most fast food chains!

They will just cost you in the long run and are not worth it!

10. Find a nice area with nice coffee shops and upscale restaurants and just wait for your Unicorn for the day!

Cherry Picking is your Friend and turning down lowball orders is the best solution!

AR ( Acceptance Rating ) is pointless and just accept jobs that will make you a profit!

Final comment:

If you follow those simple rules then you should see a raise in your tips but hey if you think I am full of it and I don’t know squat then figure it out yourself but I can tell you after having nearly four thousand deliveries 🚚 in one year across multiple platforms these tips work for me!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

#5 good communication is most important.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> #5 good communication is most important.


I send a text message
1. When I am waiting for the food. If it is ready when I get there, I skip this text.
2. When I am on the way to the eater.
3. If no contact, after I drop off the food.

I have found that DD customers respond to my texts a lot more than GH customers.
And DD customers have me at 5.0 because of this. Who knows what is going on in the dark basements of GH ratings.

However, I recently switched back to GH from DD.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Who knows what is going on in the dark basements of GH ratings.


They don't show you but they ask the restaurants to rate the driver.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

11. eat your vegetables.... Jimmy


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Contacting the customer and telling them you are at the restaurant waiting for their food and telling them you are on your way and telling them you have arrived with their food and left it at the door goes a long way!


The app already does this... why do you think wasting your time on a text i going to mean something??


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> The app already does this... why do you think wasting your time on a text i going to mean something??


Because it let them know what is going on but hey don’t do it and keep on complaining about how customers don’t tip you well...

I make more in tips than what I make on the trip, but hey what do I know with so many deliveries 🚚 under my belt...


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Because it let them know what is going on but hey don’t do it and keep on complaining about how customers don’t tip you well...
> 
> I make more in tips than what I make on the trip, but hey what do I know with so many deliveries 🚚 under my belt...


It givs a notification when the dasher leaves the store and when its in your neighborhood. I would one star with all that communication. if there isn't a problem ...there isn't a need to text as the app shows every step. The whole 5 star is in your head....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I have read countless threads so far about wanting advice on how to deliver better and how to increase your ratings and tips, so he is my thread for all of you that are looking for advice:
> 
> 1. Documents: Make sure all of your documents are up to date and do not upload new ones until the date they are needed because Uber will put you on hold until that date they require the documents.
> 
> ...


11.) Carry alcohol in trunk. 1 of every 1O deliveries wants alcohol !


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

To say that you get better tips is bs as well. Tips are mostly predelivery. But tell yourself that you the best dasher


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I have read countless threads so far about wanting advice on how to deliver better and how to increase your ratings and tips, so he is my thread for all of you that are looking for advice:
> 
> 1. Documents: Make sure all of your documents are up to date and do not upload new ones until the date they are needed because Uber will put you on hold until that date they require the documents.
> 
> ...


Good points but it all depends where you work. In some areas fastfood brands are the only source of income. In some areas cherry picking is not an option since it does not show where the delivery is going and how much the driver earns


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

smithers54 said:


> To say that you get better tips is bs as well. Tips are mostly predelivery. But tell yourself that you the best dasher


Really?

How is it that I am able to increase my tips on Uber with those rules?

I have seen my tip go from eight dollars on Uber to forty, so can you explain that or will you proclaim that is total nonsense?

Maybe it is how many of you drive and act is why you never see any increase and hate it when someone tell you a better way.

Now tell me how is it I usually make more than my accepted amount?

Let hear your reasoning and yes I have proof to back up what I am writing about!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Miuipixel said:


> Good points but it all depends where you work. In some areas fastfood brands are the only source of income. In some areas cherry picking is not an option since it does not show where the delivery is going and how much the driver earns


On Uber and DD I always see the destination and I work in Houston where it is hell on a delivery driver...


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

smithers54 said:


> It givs a notification when the dasher leaves the store and when its in your neighborhood. I would one star with all that communication. if there isn't a problem ...there isn't a need to text as the app shows every step. The whole 5 star is in your head....


Yeah, and you are full of it!

You don’t even deliver, so you are here to mess up other drivers and give them one star no matter what!

Those like you hate drivers like me because I actually earn my money and not one customer has complained, but I bet you have been deactivated many times from all the App and then claim it is the company and not you!


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I have read countless threads so far about wanting advice on how to deliver better and how to increase your ratings and tips, so he is my thread for all of you that are looking for advice:
> 
> 1. Documents: Make sure all of your documents are up to date and do not upload new ones until the date they are needed because Uber will put you on hold until that date they require the documents.
> 
> ...


I agree with most everything you said. 

However in my case I usually knock or ring the bell unless noted in the notes or if the person is responsive. I am not comfortable leaving food on someone’s porch if they have not responded to me in any manner.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Yeah, and you are full of it!
> 
> You don’t even deliver, so you are here to mess up other drivers and give them one star no matter what!
> 
> Those like you hate drivers like me because I actually earn my money and not one customer has complained, but I bet you have been deactivated many times from all the App and then claim it is the company and not you!


sure it does. said when the dasher left the resturant. When the dasher is near the house and when the dasher had dropped the food.. I have plenty of deliveries under my belt and order from time to time as well. almost 2700 under my belt


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

See


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

smithers54 said:


> See


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Really?
> 
> How is it that I am able to increase my tips on Uber with those rules?
> 
> ...


Hidden tips.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Hidden tips it happens all the time...99% are all pretip....if you didn't know that you must of not been doing this very long. Your arrogance proceeds you...what so you think magically from the offer to the drop the tip increases....lol


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

And my approximately 8,000 deliveries I would say over communicating is better than under communicating. And I did have a customer who complained to me about the texting. One customer. I had many hundreds of others who were more than thankful end it did lead to me receiving cash tips. The customers let me know that.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Really?
> 
> How is it that I am able to increase my tips on Uber with those rules?
> 
> ...


I get my UE tips increased all the time as well and never do any of your extra communication bs. There is no reason to harass the customer with text messages every 5 minutes. Unless there is an issue, the only text they get from me is the one that shows there food on their doorstep.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

AFAIK most tips are set beforehand. And the driver is unlikely to affect the amount. Unless they mess up the delivery or act like a jackass, in which case the customer might change it in the opposite direction.

YMMV, but I don't do much except pick up the food, act politely, and follow delivery instructions to the best of my ability. My ratings are pretty good. And since tips are mostly entered pre delivery, I'm skeptical that doing more would increase them by much, at least not enough to make it worth it Again though, YMMV, and everyone should figure out what works for them.

TBH I rarely encounter customers in person anymore (since most orders are 'leave at door'), aside from the odd wave of acknowledgement or thank you if they collect the food as I'm getting back in the car.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I have read countless threads so far about wanting advice on how to deliver better and how to increase your ratings and tips, so he is my thread for all of you that are looking for advice:
> 
> 1. Documents: Make sure all of your documents are up to date and do not upload new ones until the date they are needed because Uber will put you on hold until that date they require the documents.
> 
> ...



I do reverse cherry picking when Uber offers a big bonus on quantity, so I'll pick all the small ones to get the count to the target amount to get the bonus. I make more money doing this with Uber than anything else. But for the bonuses, I'm off to Grubhub land, where they pay better.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I have read countless threads so far about wanting advice on how to deliver better and how to increase your ratings and tips, so he is my thread for all of you that are looking for advice:
> 
> 1. Documents: Make sure all of your documents are up to date and do not upload new ones until the date they are needed because Uber will put you on hold until that date they require the documents.
> 
> ...


Do you have any advice for increasing profitability?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I have seen my tip go from eight dollars on Uber to forty


Oh, so you get one tip increase and now your the model driver.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

My advice . Pick up food from somewhere that you know there is zero wait . Cherry pick 2 dollars per mile or pass.
Drop the food off on the porch . Run back to your car asap get another ping . The original poster makes delivering food sound like a job in a hospital or factory . So many steps . Pick up drop off asap every order why make it sound so stressful ? my number one rule always have a good music playlist to make the day fly past . 
Never be concerned about your damn rating . There is zero need to brush your hair shave brush your teeth . No need to dress nice . No need to smell nice . If this is not your thing nobody cares less . I wear shorts t shirt I shave weekly . I bring my dogs with me on deliveries . I have about 4000 ? Completed .


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> My advice . Pick up food from somewhere that you know there is zero wait . Cherry pick 2 dollars per mile or pass.
> Drop the food off on the porch . Run back to your car asap get another ping . The original poster makes delivering food sound like a job in a hospital or factory . So many steps . Pick up drop off asap every order why make it sound so stressful ? my number one rule always have a good music playlist to make the day fly past .
> Never be concerned about your damn rating . There is zero need to brush your hair shave brush your teeth . No need to dress nice . No need to smell nice . If this is not your thing nobody cares less . I wear shorts t shirt I shave weekly . I bring my dogs with me on deliveries . I have about 4000 ? Completed .


Your avatar looks like you shave your legs though!!!


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Your avatar looks like you shave your legs though!!!


Thats actually Corey’s sister I believe.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> There is zero need to brush your hair shave brush your teeth . No need to dress nice . No need to smell nice


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> I bring my dogs with me on deliveries .


A neat trick would be to teach the dog to carry the bag to the front door and drop it. That way you wouldn't even have to get out of the car.


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

None of this advice is bad but a lot of it isn't necessary. I agree with acting professional and looking decent enough while working. Just goes with taking a little pride in your work. But much like giving out free waters on ride share doesn't benefit you, neither does extra communication. We all get increased tips after the fact. The extra communication is not the reason that is happening. Rideshare customers want a ride from point A to point B. Delivery customers want their food as fast as possible. Honestly in my experience customers want close to zero interaction with the delivery drivers. Most customers won't open their front door until I'm a good 20 feet away (yes I shower and shave). I hear them come to the front door sometimes and stand there until I leave. I get the hint and walk away stat.

I knock or ring the doorbell up until about 930 PM every time unless they indicate not to. After that they could have kids or dogs or whatever. 

I once did a delivery to a neighbor who lives in my apartment building and I mentioned to her that we were neighbors and I live 2 floors up. She couldn't have been less interested. Her response was basically "ok cool, so you got my food? cool. Bye." It's just what it is. 

For Uber eats its ride selection that matters the most I think. Fighting the algorithm to make the most per hour that is achievable in your market. Work the hours. Work the right areas at certain times of the week. Accept restaurants that are most likely to have the food ready to go. These are the things that really matter. 

Oh and never doing fast-food would be bad advice in my area. Perhaps you get a lower class of customer but if the tip is good enough I don't care if I'm delivering chili-dogs or filet mignon.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Really?
> 
> How is it that I am able to increase my tips on Uber with those rules?
> 
> ...


Seems that Uber is hiding tips above eight dollars. That $40 tip was already there.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> 11.) Carry alcohol in trunk. 1 of every 1O deliveries wants alcohol !


How you gonna apply the french fry tax if the alcohol is in your trunk?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I have read countless threads so far about wanting advice on how to deliver better and how to increase your ratings and tips, so he is my thread for all of you that are looking for advice:
> 
> 1. Documents: Make sure all of your documents are up to date and do not upload new ones until the date they are needed because Uber will put you on hold until that date they require the documents.
> 
> ...


Always knock or ring doorbell, unless instructions state otherwise.

Mixed up phone numbers and long-delayed texts are a recurring problem. Even in the big city.

Too much emphasis on delivery 101 in your post and not enough information on profitability.

Also, your emphasis is on increasing ratings and tips.

Ratings don't matter as long as you are comfortably above the deactivation threshold.

Also, as other posters have noted, tips are usually set prior to acceptance of an offer. It is more likely that you will be tip baited than to receive a substantial increase in a tip. 

Curious, how long have you been a delivery driver, how many apps do you use, and how many deliveries have you completed?


----------

